# Barnett Black Widow



## pocketslingshooter (Oct 26, 2012)

discuss on the classic black widow


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Rather a old school slingshot, but nice and flats can be put on it for better performance. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What would you like to discuss?

This is the Review section. The way it works is, you use a product, then write up your impressions of how well it works and what you like or dislike about it.


----------



## r52 (Oct 25, 2012)

i don't think you should have removed the sarcastic comments or his other post. this now looks like a real topic instead of troll talk


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

r52 said:


> i don't think you should have removed the sarcastic comments or his other post. this now looks like a real topic instead of troll talk


And I think with 3 posts your treading thin.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

r52 said:


> i don't think you should have removed the sarcastic comments or his other post. this now looks like a real topic instead of troll talk


I removed it because we do not know his level of familiarity with Internet Forums, or how they are used. He may simply want some information about the Black Widow. Henry was nice enough to help him understand how the site should be used, and we will leave it at that.


----------



## r52 (Oct 25, 2012)

ok. i just followed someone elses lead.



Sean said:


> i don't think you should have removed the sarcastic comments or his other post. this now looks like a real topic instead of troll talk


And I think with 3 posts your treading thin.
[/quote]

why are you threatening me? i just joined. are new member not welcome?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

r52 said:


> i don't think you should have removed the sarcastic comments or his other post. this now looks like a real topic instead of troll talk


And I think with 3 posts your treading thin.
[/quote]

why are you threatening me? i just joined. are new member not welcome?
[/quote]

Yes, new members are welcome. They aren't, however welcome to attack other members. I've had a chat backchannel with pocketslingshooter, and (s)he is a new shooter eager to learn. I believe that is the type of newcomer we should encourage.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

r52 said:


> i don't think you should have removed the sarcastic comments or his other post. this now looks like a real topic instead of troll talk


And I think with 3 posts your treading thin.
[/quote]

why are you threatening me? i just joined. are new member not welcome?
[/quote]

Your comment about removal and whether or not it should have been is best done via PM's.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

All of you talking made me go back and look at my post and I found that it did not make much sense so I corrected it. -- Tex


----------

